# Programación teclas de cursor del Siemens Logo 12/14RC



## mont (Nov 15, 2007)

_Puede utilizar 4 teclas de cursor. En un programa, las teclas de cursor se programan como el resto de entradas. El uso de teclas de cursor permite ahorrar interruptores y entradas y el acceso manual al programa._

Estoy usando un Siemens Logo 12/14RC y quiero hacer precisamente lo que pone arriba (extraído de la ayuda de LOGO!Soft Comfort), es decir, utilizar las teclas de cursor como pulsadores. Creo el programa, la simulación es correcta, pero cuando cargo el programa en el PLC la tecla programada no hace nada. Agradecería vuestra ayuda al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## mont (Nov 15, 2007)

Me voy a contestar a mí mismo porque ya sé la respuesta. Para poder usar las teclas programadas hay que configurarlas en las opciones de menú.


----------



## mont (Nov 20, 2007)

Quisiera saber si con este PLC es posible su control desde el ordenador. Me refiero a poder cambiar parámetros del programa del PLC sin tener que retocar el programa y volver a cargarlo; hablo de parámetros como, por ejemplo, un tiempo de retardo.

En general, me gustaría saber si esto es posible con cualquier PLC.

Saludos.


----------



## juanan22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hola a todos, 
recupero un tema que he encontrado por el foro ya que necesito lo mismo y tengo exactamente el mismo problema.

_Puede utilizar 4 teclas de cursor. En un programa, las teclas de cursor se programan como el resto de entradas. El uso de teclas de cursor permite ahorrar interruptores y entradas y el acceso manual al programa._

Estoy usando un Siemens Logo 12/14RC y quiero hacer precisamente lo que pone arriba (extraído de la ayuda de LOGO!Soft Comfort), es decir, utilizar las teclas de cursor como pulsadores. Creo el programa, la simulación es correcta, pero cuando cargo el programa en el PLC la tecla programada no hace nada. Agradecería vuestra ayuda al respecto.

Gracias!


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 5, 2015)

pues, cual seria o mejor que señal se simularia con las teclas de control, es una de prueba o algo asi, en la programacion hasta ahora nunca me ha salido un projecto asi.

Pd. no es mas facil simular la señal directamente en la entrada con un pulsador o algo asi.
si puedes poner el programa a ver en que parte es que no te funciona


----------



## juanan22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Explico un poco como funciona el programa,
El plc tiene una entrada analógica con un sensor de temperatura y como salidas tiene dos reles (Q1 y Q2). Estos relés se activan y desactivan automáticamente en función de la temperatura. Hasta ahí todo correcto. Funciona bien.
Pero, también necesito que yo de forma manual active y desactive los relés, para ello he puesto un interruptor(tecla de cursor) de forma directa a cada salida, en la simulación me activa y desactiva correctamente, pero cuando cargo en programa en el plc no. 
Y aqui me he quedado bloqueado porque no se muy bien como hacer para que funcione, 

Gracias!


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 5, 2015)

ok, si no es vida o muerte, ahora mas tarde que este en la casa hago un programa y lo ensayo, a ver a como me sale.


----------



## juanan22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Adjunto una imagen del proyecto.


----------

